# Murdered-Out CC



## BlackCC (Apr 26, 2009)

My 2009 VR6 4motion 
Smoked front turn signals 
Smoked Tailights, 
20% Tint all around 
2-12" Alpine Type-R's + 1000W mono-block amp 
Factory Wheels Painted Gloss Black 
:thumbup::thumbdown: 

To Do: 
Paint the Calipers Red 
H&R Coilovers 
Debadge front grille (two chrome bars straight across) 
Paint Lower wraparound Chrome Trim, rear red reflectors, and rear Badge gloss black 

 
Any suggestions?


----------



## T-Nasty (Mar 22, 2008)

looks sweet man. going to look great when its lower. Ever think about tinting the headlights?


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

Looks pretty good... but "murdered out" is sooooo 2004.


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

I think the success to a "murdered out" look is to mix textures of black. like flat black with glossy etc.. 

I would also paint the shadowline, chrome trim around windows.


----------



## TONYESC76 (Jul 4, 2007)

Nice start, but you got a long ways to go to get murdered. :thumbup:


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

mr2guru said:


> Looks pretty good... but "murdered out" is sooooo 2004.


  I agree never been a fan of the look unless it's a huge SUV.


----------



## nstabl (May 7, 2006)

you should black out the windshield


----------



## kyle1 (Feb 15, 2009)

'Murdering out' is for STi's...not CCs.:thumbdown:


----------



## i29gtaylor (Mar 8, 2006)

I'm not one to criticize, but the car doesn't seem to "flow" well. It's a good start though...


----------



## Vw51 (May 31, 2010)

Kind of a random question but did you used to own a jeep srt8?.....CC in my opinion looks very clean and tasteful!


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

So i guess your still working on getting rid of all the chrome and plastidiping the grill and getting a drop and then murdered out will look pretty sweet. Good progress though.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

Why are you painting the calipers red if you are going with an all black theme. Why not paint them black? 

Also to the guy who said its for STIs is dumb. If it could be directed towards any type of vehicle it would be an SUV or an exotic which are more common in all black attire.


----------



## built2prfctn (Jul 9, 2005)

Hate this look..:banghead:


----------



## XCrushUrSkullX (May 1, 2006)

Its coming along nicely, man. I definitely think you need to get rid of that chrome though if you are murdering it. Are you going to tint all the front lenses or just leave them how they are?


----------



## comcf (Aug 23, 2004)

Been there, done that (and feeling juvenile, too):


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Nothing really murdered out about that cc. 
:what: 

definition of murdered out: 

























opcorn:


----------



## GUTTERDUB (Feb 18, 2011)

Not a fan at all, I agree murdered out only looks good on Jap cars. Even then it's questionable.


----------



## nstabl (May 7, 2006)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Nothing really murdered out about that cc.
> :what:
> 
> definition of murdered out:
> ...


epic fail. his plate is white, and don't make me mention anything about the headlights


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

You do realize that the headlights are blacked out ecodes right?


----------

